# 71 ignition lock removal



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi gang, I am having trouble pulling the ignition lock assembly. I understand from the shop manual tha there is a release that must be depressed. I have submitted a photo in hopes someone has pulled theirs before and might help me. The book says to insert a screwdriver or knife blade in the slot next to the turn signal hold down boss. Not sure which one is correct. I tried #1 and #2 but can't feel the release. thanks for any help


----------



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, found an illustration in manual that shows a flat metal ruler stuck in the slot #2. I just can't seem to find the release.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try this, Put key in switch, turn to on and the latch that needs to be depressed should be seen in slot 2.

Here is an image of the lock;










Good Luck,


----------



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks, Got it. From the scratches on the cylinder, looks like i was actually hitting behind it for awhile. Works perfect but broke the black plastic shaft that the horn spring goes in, while putting the wheel back on. I guess i'll try and super glue it. Thanks again


----------

